
Is the Saudi Government Monitoring Women? - codelion
http://riyadhbureau.com/blog/2012/11/saudi-women-tracking
======
charonn0
Wow. The author never even asks whether requiring adult women to obtain
_permission to travel_ is right or wrong, he just points out how less onerous
the electronic version of subjugation is (no need to worry about forgetting
your papers ladies, your husband can grant you permission from his cell phone
and government keeps track!)

~~~
glenra
Did you read the essay all the way through? He covers that. The prime focus is
on explaining on _what actually happened_ and how and what the ramifications
are, but the author does mention that it's a problem that the government is
inflicting this requirement on people who don't need it.

~~~
charonn0
Yes, I read the whole article, and the article about how he doesn't like being
his mom's guardian. He views it more along the lines of "stupid government"
rather than "women are not property."

------
ggk
I don't understand why women needs permission to travel?

